# Logitech G5 und ein Mac



## Bjoern (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich bin vor kurzem auf *Mac OS X Leopard* umgestiegen und muss mich jetzt wundern. Kameras und viele andere Dinge, die man per USB anschließt, funktionieren sofort. Nur wenn es um so etwas simples wie eine Maus geht, kommt's ins Schwitzen. 

Meine *Logitech G5* funktioniert zwar, aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit die *Maustasten zu konfigurieren*. Und "zurück" liegt standardmäßig nicht auf einer der Daumentasten. Im Netz habe ich nur von einem kostenpflichtigen Programm gelesen, dass die Programmierung zulässt. Bezahlen, um die Maus einzustellen? Ne danke! Und von Logitech gibt es nur XP- und Vista-Treiber 

Kennt vielleicht einer von Euch eine kostenlose Lösung für das Problem?


Greetz & Thx


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2008)

Schau dir mal die Einstellungen von OSX genau an, da gibts irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die Maustasten einzustellen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Hab aber gerad keine Lust meinen G4 MAC auszugraben...

PS: beim MAC musst so ziemlich alles bezahlen, sogar Torrentprogramme, entweder sie funktionieren mehr schlecht als recht, man muss sie bezahlen oder es ist Azureus, was sau lahm ist...


----------



## Bjoern (3. Juli 2008)

Hola,

ich hab mir jetzt Steermouse gezogen. Ist aber leider nur eine Shareware, die ablaufen wird  Kostenpunkt für die Vollversion: 20 US-Dollar. 

In den Einstellungen kann man zwar ein paar Sachen konfigurieren, die Tasten gehören aber leider nicht dazu 


Das Vuze (Azureus) sau lahm ist, fiel mir gestern auch schon auf. Ich frag mich echt warum, weil unter Windows rennt es richtig schnell. Und das bei denselben Einstellungen im Programm. 

Danke für Deine Tipps!


Greetz


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Juli 2008)

Hast du das Logitech Control Center mal getestet?
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/428/783&cl=ch,de?osid=9&file=
soll allerdings bei einigen Leuten Probleme machen.

Was Torrent-clients angeht:
Tomato Torrent
Transmission
BitRocket - Mac OS X BitTorrent Client

Evtl. ist da ja einer brauchbar. Ich finde Azureus schrecklich, viel zu aufgebläht und speicherhungrig, außerdem anfangs verbuggt unter Vista, daher bin ich auf µtorrent umgestiegen.


----------

